# Females carrying next years targets



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What time of the year do you quit calling coyotes, not wanting to shoot a female carrying a litter of pups?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

A female carrying a litter of pups is no different than a female that has the capacity to carry a litter in November or December or Jan. But, once the fur goes bad, I stop. Usually in early March at the latest.

Your question sounded like there was a question of ethics in there. For me, it would be when the pups are born. Shooting the female at that time means the pups will starve. For me, that's not ok.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

The coyotes have already been mating, some still are. I stop the last of this month. 
I start up again in Aug or Sept when the pups are about adult size and dumber then mud. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I quit calling the end of February, when ND High School Track starts and I'm too busy to go calling. However last year I did get out for 1 day of calling during March.

I would say if I didn't have coaching in the spring and had more free time, I would quit hunting when the coyotes began having pups or when I noticed fur getting real bad. If a farmer had some problem coyotes they needed taken care of then that would be an exception.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I usually quit March 15th unless there is need for some control work on a livestock problem.

In ND the furbearer manangement supervisor told me that a good average date of birth for coyotes is April 12th. Breeding takes place feb 10-20 on average


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies; I knew coyotes generally started breeding in February that is why I asked. It was not to stir an ethics issue, but rather to find out others common practices are, as I still feel I am inexperienced when it comes to coyote calling.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I give the predators in my area a break after February.....There are snow geese to kill.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am usually done a week or 2 into march


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

With the luck I've had lately I should quit now.


----------



## buffkiller (Feb 5, 2007)

once they get rubbed bad might as well quit unless landowners are having problemjavascript:emoticon(':sniper:')
javascjavascript:emoticon(':beer:')
javascript:emoticon(':beer:')ript:emoticon(':sniper:')s calving and lambing then its go time again!!


----------



## buffkiller (Feb 5, 2007)

once they get rubbed bad might as well quit unless landowners are having problems calving and lambing then its go time again!!
(':sniper:')
(':sniper:')(':beer:')
(':beer:')
thats better


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Never stop get her done :sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

thepain1, what happens when you "get er all done"? Nothing left? You probably won't kill all the coyotes this year or the next, but you can put a huge dent in them by killing pups. 
We use to have millions of Passenger Pigeons, they couldn't be all killed off, now we have none. Use a little conservation, don't catch all the fish in the pond. :wink: 
I kinda of think this is good advice from an old predator hunter. :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

nicely put Danny!!

Unless your doing coyote controll for livestock purposes, I believe let them be when there furs are no good anymore.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Danny, you are right about letting them replenish. We have a few small packs around here. I did not know how small until I killed out a good many of them. I know I didn't get them all but I ain't seeing the sign I seen around here last year.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't get me wrong you guys, if you have problem coyotes get rid of them. 
But for all of us that love this sport and live out west were there are no rules about killing coyotes, I think we have to make our own rules as predator hunters. 
You can do what you want when it comes to coyote hunting, but a little common sense goes a long way. :wink:


----------

